# Visita a um quase museu



## Vitor TT (31 Jul 2014 às 00:17)

oje de manhã fui visitar um amigo que mora ao lado do meu mecânico que trabalhou no IPMA há mais de 10 anos e durante creio que 22, e hije fui visitar a estação metereológica básica e um pouco incompleta e um quase museu que possui, escusado será dizer que fiquei  e claro não podia deixar de partilhar algumas imagens com a devida autorização, a sessão durou mais de uma hora e na promessa de continuar,








































destes tinha vários guardados, talvez me ofereça um que esteja minimamente funcional , é só depois arranjar as folhas para colocar no cilindro, e um pluviómetro,














este éra um aparelho portátil de medição, o promenor de ter um ventilador accionado por corda














e este é um dos cilindros dos termo-higrometros que me deu e o seu mecanismo de relojoaria










espero que tenham gostado, pois eu delirei, que me dera que fosse meu hehehe,
e segundo o que me pareceu tem guardados varios registos de anos passados, pois a função do senhor éra a de retirar os dados e fazer a manutenção das estações espalhadas pelo país.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2014 às 17:14)

Altamente!


----------

